# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  लंकाधिपति दशकण्ठ रावण की जन्म-कुण्डली

## FundayMoon

महर्षि पुलस्त्य का पौत्र और ऋषि विश्र्वा का पुत्र जिसकी माता "केकसी" एक राक्षसी थी।  शिव का महान भक्त जिसने ऋग्वेद के पदपाठ की रचना की और ज्योतिष सहित अन्यान्य विषयों में अपना विशिष्ट योगदान दिया। भूमण्डल पर वह एक मात्रा ब्राह्मण था जिसने त्रिसँध्या नियमों का सदा निष्ठापूर्वक पालन करता था। (सृष्टिकर्ता ब्रह्मा जी का भी "मधु-कैटभ" नामक दैत्यों के त्रास के कारण एक सँध्या छूट गया था) - रामसेतु के निर्माण के पश्चात स्वयं ब्रह्मा जी के कहने पर जिसने श्री राम के पुरोहित का कर्तव्य भी निभाया था। पवनपुत्र हनुमान जी तथा स्वयं श्रीराम ने भी जिसके ज्ञान की सराहना किए थे। कहते हैं उस जैसा ज्ञानी न पहले कभी हुआ था और न कभी होगा - लंकाधिपति दशकण्ठ रावण की जन्म-कुण्डली प्रस्तुत है - कृपया इसका विश्लेषण करें तथा अपने विचार साझा करने का अनुग्रह करें।

----------


## anita

वैसे तो रावण की कुंडली के विषय में विवाद है, क्योकि कुछ जगह पे उसका लग्न तुला माना गया है पर फिर भी ये ही कुंडली सर्वाधिक उपयुक्त मानी गयी हैl

----------


## anita

सिंह लग्न 

कर्क राशी 



लग्नेश खुद लग्न में पंचमेश गुरु के साथ  विराजमान

इस योग ने रावण को घन संपदा प्रदान की और उसे शक्तिशाली बनाया

----------


## anita

परन्तु चतुर्थेश  मंगल की दृष्ठि होने से वो अंहकारी भी था 

लाभेश और धनेश का का खुद की राशी में होने से उसके पास आपार धन संपदा थी

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> परन्तु चतुर्थेश  मंगल की दृष्ठि होने से वो अंहकारी भी था 
> 
> लाभेश और धनेश का का खुद की राशी में होने से उसके पास आपार धन संपदा थी


हमने भी कुछ पकड़ा है-

१. चन्द्रमा पापकर्तरी में होने और उसपर षष्ठस्थ मंगल की दृष्टि होने के कारण बुद्धिमान और ज्ञानी होते हुए भी रावण की मति भ्रष्ट हो गई थी जो उसने भगवान राम से पंगा लिया।

२. षष्ठस्थ मंगल और षष्ठेश शनि पर पापग्रहों की दृष्टि के कारण प्रबल शत्रुनाशक योग बना जिसके कारण रावण ने सभी देवताओं को बंदी बना लिया था।

----------


## gersane

> वैसे तो रावण की कुंडली के विषय में विवाद है, क्योकि कुछ जगह पे उसका लग्न तुला माना गया है पर फिर भी ये ही कुंडली सर्वाधिक उपयुक्त मानी गयी हैl


मुझे लगता है कि कुंडली को सबसे उपयुक्त माना जाता है। मुझे नहीं पता कि आपने अन्य संस्कृतियों से अन्य कुंडली पढ़ी हैं, हर कोई बहुत ही आकर्षक है। मैं इसकी अनुशंसा करता हूं

----------

